# I admit my learning experience



## FishingBuds (Jul 7, 2008)

I payed no attenetion to line, I was terrible up to last year, I would buy the cheapest I could fine. Oh, I dove into Rods, reels and baits but, didn't care to learn about good line

I would almost bet that my best improvement has come from learning line, having good line has increased my catch ratio tremendously, This year has been the best. I have did the fireLine and some Mono types and with just that much of an improvement, man I can't wait to see how the others perform. I call this the "hidden cost" issue cause when it comes to your whole package set up of Rod, reel, baits and line, I neglected the quality needed of a good line which is not cheap, its about $12 to $15 bucks a reel or two :shock: 

I have yet found a good price on this stuff :roll: 

So anyone admit something that they neglected for your pole package :|


----------



## Waterwings (Jul 7, 2008)

Nothing I can think of at the moemnet, except finding the time to do some serious fishing. I use Yo-Zuri Hybrid (8# & 10#) on my spinning rigs. Been on there two seasons and no problems, but will respool with the same brand this winter.


----------



## FishingBuds (Jul 7, 2008)

Waterwings said:


> I use Yo-Zuri Hybrid (8# & 10#) on my spinning rigs. .



so what does that usually go for Ww?

Or should I say how much does it cost you to purchase?


----------



## jkbirocz (Jul 7, 2008)

Good line makes an incredible difference. I personally only used braided line on all my setups, for all fish and applications. People will tell you that some applications need a stretchy line, but as long as you train yourself to no stretch, you can fish any lure with it. You can feel everything with braided line. You have been using fireline, which is alright, but I would suggest sufix performance braid, or power pro. Fireline is a fused superline, not braided. This it a lot stiffer, and less sensative imo. Both sufix and powerpro is expensive, but it will last forever and is totally worth the price. 

To get the most for my money I only typically but about 75yds of braid on. The rest is a mono backer. This is for bass fishing. Cats and carp need more line on the reel than a bass does. I like a really full spool of line, makes for maximum casts and line pickup....and drag performance too. I will even go as far as reversing my braid on my spool so I have a newer feeling line at the front of your spool. This will help you get the most out of your money spent. 

Also, a good flourocarbon leader tied into the braid will give an awesome sensative and steath approach.


----------



## Waterwings (Jul 7, 2008)

FishingBuds said:


> Waterwings said:
> 
> 
> > I use Yo-Zuri Hybrid (8# & 10#) on my spinning rigs. .
> ...



I purchased a 600yd spool of the 10# (Smoke color) at Walmart probably about 2 - 2.5 yrs ago for $12 near as I can recall. Here's the Yo-Zuri link: https://www.yo-zuri.com/Products/Prodline/Hybrid.htm.


----------



## BassAddict (Jul 8, 2008)

Line, hooks and knots was something I obsesed about since I started fishing, after all these are what connects you to the fish. I know knots arent really classified as a "hidden cost" but I believe every fisherman should know how to tie variouse types of knots.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 8, 2008)

BassAddict said:


> Line, hooks and knots was something I obsesed about since I started fishing, after all these are what connects you to the fish. I know knots arent really classified as a "hidden cost" but I believe every fisherman should know how to tie variouse types of knots.



I tie these:


----------



## BassAddict (Jul 8, 2008)

Captain Ahab said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> > Line, hooks and knots was something I obsesed about since I started fishing, after all these are what connects you to the fish. I know knots arent really classified as a "hidden cost" but I believe every fisherman should know how to tie variouse types of knots.
> ...




Ahhhhhhh, the random useless picture post, It never gets old.................. :roll: :roll:


----------



## slim357 (Jul 8, 2008)

as far as line goes I use trilene, I wouldnt say I neglect anything on my poles (well unless I miss a fish) a few things Ive been thinkin about are reel grips and rod wraps, but im not a big fan of the bps rod wraps in that they dont secure to the rod well, I have one wrapped on my flipping stick and the tag end is jammed in the reel seat with a reel on top to hold in wraped around the rod.


----------



## Waterwings (Jul 8, 2008)

Don't know anything about the rod wraps, but the Reel Grips are a great addition, especially in damp/wet weather, or the old artheritis kicks in, lol.


----------



## kentuckybassman (Jul 8, 2008)

BassAddict said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> > BassAddict said:
> ...


Man where does he come up with this stuff anyway??!! :shock:


----------



## FishingBuds (Jul 8, 2008)

BassAddict said:


> Line, hooks and knots was something I obsesed about since I started fishing, after all these are what connects you to the fish. I know knots arent really classified as a "hidden cost" but I believe every fisherman should know how to tie variouse types of knots.



yea agree, the line knots came along with it too, I use the palomar knot quit often.

I love the line suggestions, keep them coming fellas, I'm copying the notes to thy computer [-o< 

Sorry Ahab, you can keep your knot :lol: :wink:


----------



## Popeye (Jul 9, 2008)

Arrgg Capt,

Seems they did knot find your post helpful. I would like to watch you tie that one.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 9, 2008)

flounderhead59 said:


> Arrgg Capt,
> 
> Seems they did knot find your post helpful. I would like to watch you tie that one.



Arrrrgh!


----------



## xmytruck (Jul 9, 2008)

talk about expensive I make my own floro leaders I use seaguar line which is about 25 bucks for 25 yards. But I must admit that I am actually saving money. I use to buy metal leaders for pike fishing and it would cost about 4 bucks for three. Now I spend 25 bucks for the line and $4 for the swivels and I can make about 50 leaders. And the best thing I have more pike chasing my lure now because they don't see that black metal leader anymore..


----------



## Nickk (Jul 9, 2008)

I've been going through several different brands and types over that last couple years. I think more than anything I like braid, 4/15 PowerPro on spinning reels and 20-30 lb PP or Suffix on baitcasters. I don't know how to manage fluorocarbon, on spinning rods it twists too much and heavy test on baitcasters jumps off the spool and loosens too much. My going forward plan is:

4/15 braid on spinning with a spool of 8lb something for clearwater(I have fluor on right not and I'm not dumping it)
10 lb mono for crankbaits
20lb braid for jigs, t-rigs, topwater, and bladebaits. I'll keep a spool of 15lb fluoro on hand for leaders in the gin clear fisheries.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 9, 2008)

xmytruck said:


> talk about expensive I make my own floro leaders I use seaguar line which is about 25 bucks for 25 yards. But I must admit that I am actually saving money. I use to buy metal leaders for pike fishing and it would cost about 4 bucks for three. Now I spend 25 bucks for the line and $4 for the swivels and I can make about 50 leaders. And the best thing I have more pike chasing my lure now because they don't see that black metal leader anymore..




I buy the 300 yard spool of Seaguar main line - slightly less stiff but essentially the same stuff at a fraction of the per foot cost

For pike I woudl just go with mono leader - why spend the extra $4 on the good floro


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Jul 10, 2008)

Greetings all... Talkin' 'bout line! 
I have not gotten into the braided line trend... I guess I'm too sporty for that...
I've been using Trilenes XL 10lb for I don't know how long...
When you attach 20lb leader with a line to line knot... The fish know you mean bizness...

Us Floridians take pride in our knots... No metal on my gear! (swivels)
Nothing but line when that 30lb snook hits the line... All fight... All fish...

How about a little loop knot on that lure to make it swing a little better?


----------

